# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Nαυτιλιακές Eταιρείες Κρουαζιέρας - Cruise Shipping Companies >  Cunard Cruise Line

## raflucgr

*QUEEN VICTORIA floating out*

On 15th january the Queen Victoria floated out for the first time in Fincantieri, Porto Margehra shipyards near Venice. The ship will start her cruise program in North sea from Southampton on 11th december 2007, all the first cruises are full.
The ship is currently registred in Nassau, but it seems to be temporary, when the ship will be delivred, she will be registred in Southampton, her future homeport indeed. I remind that the keel was laid on 19th may 2006, and few months later, the ship is floated out, so we can say that Fincantieri shipyards are very fast, and I think built ship such as the Qv becomes an habit, because before they have built the Noordam, the Arcadia, the Westerdam, as well as the Oosterdam and the Zuiderdam which are sisterships. I remind that the Queen Victoria was initially planned for 2005, but the hull was transferred to P&O and became the Arcadia. If we look photos, Arcadia and Queen Victoria are very close, the funnel particularly. After all they are sisterships. The first captain of the Queen Victoria will be Paul Wright (ex Qm 2 and QE2), Maureen Ryan, a long time serving hotess cut the cord to break the typical champagne bottle over the hull. The building of the Eurodam which will be delivred in 2008 has already begun, and on the other hand, we find the Carnival Freedom which should be delivred at the end of february, and she is expected to start her cruise program in March in Italy and in the Aegean.
Photos can be found here:
http://www.steve-read.co.uk/QV/
http://www.travelserver.net/travelpage/aspgallery/view_ad.asp?Ad_ID=2709

----------


## mastrokostas

cunard-2.jpg
Μια από της ιστορικοτερες εταιρείες στην επιβατηγό ναυτιλία .Ιδρύθηκε το 1839 από το Samuel Cunard , για να μεταφέρει το ταχυδρομείο στον Καναδά και την Αμερική .Το 1950 είχε δώδεκα πλοία που μετέφεραν το ένα τρίτο των επιβατών που περνούσαν τον Ατλαντικό .Αρχές της δεκαετίας του 70 και μετά την ανάπτυξη των αεροπορικών γραμμών , έστρεψε τις δραστηριότητες της στην κρουαζιέρα . Σήμερα έχει τρία πανέμορφα πλοία, ( QUEEN ELISABETH 2- QUEEN MARY 2 – QUEEN VICTORIA )και ένα υπό κατασκευή στα ναυπηγεία Fincantieri's Monfalcone στην Ιταλία , το νέο QUEEN ELIZABETH 92000 τόνων, το οποίο θα ειναι έτοιμο το 2010 .

----------


## heraklion

Μπορεί κάποιος να μας γράψει όλα α πλοία της με την σειρά που τα πήρε?

----------


## mastrovasilis

το πρώτο πλοίο είναι το Queen Elizabeth 2 κατασκεύης 1964 το οποίο στην συνέχεια μετενομάζεται σε Queen Elizabeth II το 1967. στην συνέχεια έρχεται το Queen Mary 2 κατασκευής 2002.  και στην συνέχεια είναι το Queen Victoria το 2006.

----------


## gtogias

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για το ξεκίνημα της Cunard (πολύ πριν τα κρουαζερόπλοια) μια πολύ καλή πηγή είναι το βιβλίο:

"The Ocean Railway" του Stephen Fox

----------


## mastrovasilis

και σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή στην παρακάτω σελίδα.

----------


## samichri

> το πρώτο πλοίο είναι το Queen Elizabeth 2 κατασκεύης 1964 το οποίο στην συνέχεια μετενομάζεται σε Queen Elizabeth II το 1967. στην συνέχεια έρχεται το Queen Mary 2 κατασκευής 2002.  και στην συνέχεια είναι το Queen Victoria το 2006.


Φυσικά να μην ξεχνάμε το Queen Elizabeth (το πρώτο) το οποίο κάηκε στο λιμάνι του Χονγκ - Κονγκ το 1972, όταν του έκαναν ολική μετασκευή για να μετατραπεί σε πλωτό πανεπιστήμιο με το όνομα (σε Ελληνική μετάφραση) "Ο Σοφός της Θάλασσας", και το Queen Mary το οποίο είναι παροπλισμένο στο Λος Αντζελες και έχει μετατραπεί σε πλωτό κέντρο συνεδρείων και εν μέρει σε πλωτό μουσείο.

----------


## mastrovasilis

σωστός ο φίλος samichri. :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

> το πρώτο πλοίο είναι το Queen Elizabeth 2 κατασκεύης 1964 το οποίο στην συνέχεια μετενομάζεται σε Queen Elizabeth II το 1967. στην συνέχεια έρχεται το Queen Mary 2 κατασκευής 2002. και στην συνέχεια είναι το Queen Victoria το 2006.


 
Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο για την ενημέρωση, αλλά αυτό το ήξερα. Εννοούσα όλα τα πλοία απο τότε που ξεκίνησε το ετος 1838.

----------


## kastro

To Queen Elizabeth II έχει δεχθεί πολλές μετασκευές που στοίχησε στην Cunard δεκαπέντε (15) φορές το κόστος κατασκευής του.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Φυσικά να μην ξεχνάμε το Queen Elizabeth (το πρώτο) το οποίο κάηκε στο λιμάνι του Χονγκ - Κονγκ το 1972, όταν του έκαναν ολική μετασκευή για να μετατραπεί σε πλωτό πανεπιστήμιο με το όνομα (σε Ελληνική μετάφραση) "Ο Σοφός της Θάλασσας", και το Queen Mary το οποίο είναι παροπλισμένο στο Λος Αντζελες και έχει μετατραπεί σε πλωτό κέντρο συνεδρείων και εν μέρει σε πλωτό μουσείο.


Το Αγγλικο ονομα ηταν Seawise University. Λενε οτι ηταν παραφραση του ονοματος του ιδιοκτητη C.Y Tung (C.Y University=Πανεπιστημιο C.Y. Tung). Mετα την καταστροφικη φωτια στο Hong Kong, κοπηκε οτι ηταν πανω απο τη θαλασσα. Το υπολοιπο εμεινε εκει, και πανω του χτιστηκε το νεο αεροδρομιο του Hong Kong....

----------


## samichri

> Το Αγγλικο ονομα ηταν Seawise University. Λενε οτι ηταν παραφραση του ονοματος του ιδιοκτητη C.Y Tung (C.Y University=Πανεπιστημιο C.Y. Tung). Mετα την καταστροφικη φωτια στο Hong Kong, κοπηκε οτι ηταν πανω απο τη θαλασσα. Το υπολοιπο εμεινε εκει, και πανω του χτιστηκε το νεο αεροδρομιο του Hong Kong....


Να προσθέσω ότι πριν κοπεί ότι εξήχε από τη θάλασσα, έγινε το σκηνικό για το γύρισμα μερικών σκηνών της ταινίας "Ο χρυσοδάκτυλος", όπου φαίνεται το κουφάρι του πλοίου και σε μερικές εσωτερικές σκηνές φαίνεται εμφανέστατα η κλίση που είχε πάρει το πλοίο ακουμπώντας στο βυθό του λιμανιού.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Το ειχα ξεχασει αυτο!! Σωστα τα λες!!

----------


## .voyager

> Ενα καινουργιο θεμα για την CUNARD θα ναυπηγησει το QUENN ELIZABETH 3 που θα κοστισει 365.000.000.


Ισχύει αυτό που αναφέρεις, ίσως πολλοί το αγνοούμε, ωστόσο μας έχει πριν καιρό ενημερώσει σχετικά ο mastrokostas.

----------


## SteliosK

Μία όμορφη φωτογραφία της εταιρείας από το facebook παρακάτω:

10255266.jpg
Photo by James Morgan Photographic Consultancy

----------


## kalypso

DSC_0501o.jpg
Επειτα από οδηγίες του Υπουργείου εξωτερικών της Ουκρανίας,η Cunard προχώρησε στην ανακοίνωση αντικατάστασης των προορισμών που βρίσκονται στην περιοχή της Μαύρης θάλασσας με άλλους προορισμούς η παρατείνοντας την διαμονή σε λιμάνια εκτός αυτής,λόγω της εμπολεμης κρίσης. Τελευταίος προορισμός το λιμάνι της Κωνσταντινούπολης!αναμένεται ανακοίνωση ποιοι προορισμοί θα αντικατασταθούν την περίοδο Ιουλίου - Οκτωβρίου 2015

----------


## Nautilia News

*175 χρόνια Cunard, 175 χρόνια Ιστορίας*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Με αφορμή τα 175 χρόνια της εταιρείας συναντήθηκαν εχτες (25-5-2015) στο λιμάνι του Λίβερπουλ και με εντυπωσιακές μανούβρες τίμησαν την εταιρεία. Αξίζει τον κόπο καποιος να δει όλο το βίντεο

----------


## mastrokostas

Απλά Παναγιώτη εδώ μπορούμε να δούμε πως οι Άγγλοι τιμούν την ναυτιλιακή τους Ιστορία ! Δες πόσος κόσμος έχει μαζευτεί ,για να δει αυτά τα βαπόρια !Δες με πόσο πάθος παρουσιάζει το γεγονός η δημοσιογράφος !Ζηλεύω !Ζηλεύω που η Ελλάδα ,μια χώρα με τέτοια ιστορία ,με τέτοιον εμπορικό στόλο ,την ναυτιλία της και την ιστορία της , την απαξιώνει και την αγνοεί ! Για όσους από εμάς έχουν δει την Ελληνική σημαία να κυματίζει στην πρύμη ενός βαποριού στα ποιο απίθανα μέρη του κόσμου , μπορεί να καταλάβει το μεγαλείο της Ναυτιλίας μας !

----------


## nektarios15

Τα είπες όλα φίλε mastrokosta, ωραίες εποχές, είναι φοβερό το συναίσθημα να βιράρεις την Ελληνική σημαία σε ξένο λιμάνι. Μακάρι να ξαναδούμε Ελληνικές σημαίες στα βαπόρια μας, αν και δεν το βλέπω σύντομα. Συγχαρητήρια για το βίντεο Παναγιώτη, εξαιρετικό!

----------

